
This is a news website article about a scientific paper (2010) - blubbi2
https://www.theguardian.com/science/the-lay-scientist/2010/sep/24/1#comments
======
smaddox
Spot on. Kudos to The Guardian. I didn't know they did parody/satire. I like
them more and more with each article I read.

